# Regenbogen-Elritzen / Notropis chrosomus haben abgelaicht. Was nun?



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

Die rainbow shiner haben abgelaicht. Was nun? Hatte extra eine Laichschale mit groben Kies und einigen weißen Steinen aufgestellt und die haben sie auch angenommen.

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit die Laichschale zum Beispiel in eine Regentonne mit Wasserflöh zu überführen. 
Dürfte Wärmer sein und hat wohl keine Fressfeinde. Dann versaue ich mir natürlich meine Wasserflohzucht.
Weiterhin könnte es sein, dass die Wässer so unterschiedlich sind das es die Eier zerhaut.

Ich könnte die Schale natürlich im Teich lassen und hoffen das einige Junge im Teich herranwachsen  werden. Würde die Jungfische zum Winter dann soweit es geht herrausfangen und im Aquarium aufziehen.
Soweit mir bekannt überleben die Jungfische zumeist den ersten Winter sonst nicht.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen. Schon einer im Teich einige Jungfische groß bekommen. Überhaut schon mal Jungfische gesehen.....Abgeleicht haben die doch schon bei vielen. Was habt Ihr gemacht?

Welche Erfolge wurden verzeichnet.?


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Tinky (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo!
meine Regenbogenelritzen sehen deutlich dunkler aus. Die blinken und blitzen eher bläulich... vielleicht so:
http://koicompetence.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Regenbogenelritze-Notropis-chrosomus_b3.jpg

Ich meine ca. 25 Stück letztes Jahr eingesetzt zu haben. Zusammen sehe ich von Ihnen vielleicht noch 10 Stück.
Dazu ca. 5-10 sehr viel kleinere. D.h. die müssen offensichtlich letztes Jahr gelaicht haben. Sind ohne Hilfe über den Winter gekommen (dieses Jahr gab es aber auch keinen Winter bei uns. Der Teich war nicht einmal komplett zugefroren)

Ein Freund hat orange Elritzen. Die treten bei ihm in Massen auf... der macht auch nix besonderes im Winter.
LG


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> meine Regenbogenelritzen sehen deutlich dunkler aus


Sehen meine auch aus wenn sie nicht Grade ablaichen. Haben gestern weiter gemacht.

Die orangen deines Freundes werden bestimmt was ganz anderes sein. Tippe auf __ Goldelritze https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldelritze.41969/

Also die 18 welche ich mal in den Teich gesetzt habe scheinen es bei mir noch zu sein. 
Also du meinst abwarten. 

Andere Meinungen, wenn man seinen Schwarm vergrößern möchte ?


----------



## Uwe.SH (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Thorsten

Den Leich und die Jungfische im Aquarium aufziehen.
Ich konnte bei mir auch noch keinen Nachwuchs sehen.

LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2015)

Ich habe die Laichschale in meine Wasserflohzuchtwanne plaziert. Sollte was hoch kommen verbringt es den Winter in meinem 450 Becken.
Eine Neue wieder im Teich. Wird schon wieder drin abgeleicht. Wenn ich kleine im Teich sehe werden die zum Herbst auch ins Aquarium wandern.
Noch habe ich nix verlässliches von Teichnachzuchten gehört.


----------

